# Grey Storm



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Newest video is up. Figured I would share with you all. Been meaning to get it finished up for awhile. Super fun hunt.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid., good shooting.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Might be a large fox but still a small target. Good patience and shooting.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Another great video Eric ! Congrats on the crossbow fox


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Got to love them gray fox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work Coues, fidgety critters for sure!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*CB16-Enjoyed the vid--congrats on your kill*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Your videos are amazing. Southern AZ has some truly beautiful country and wildlife.


----------

